# Mrs. Benny Hinn clip



## daveb (Jul 12, 2005)

One of the most incoherant clips I've seen coming from the charismatic crowd. I cannot imagine how people cannot see through this kind of stuff.

http://www.beliefnet.com/story/3/story_317_1.html


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 12, 2005)

I realize the deformed church needs a good kick in the rear, but not in her proposed manner.

blade


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 12, 2005)

This makes me sick. Blasphemy to our Lord.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 12, 2005)

<This is your brain on drugs> Any questions?


----------



## BrianBowman (Jul 12, 2005)

pretty sad what passes for Christianity these days. This is sick.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## turmeric (Jul 12, 2005)

She jest ain't raht in the haid! Pore thang!

Really, that's bizarre! I'm trying to figure out if that's drugs or booze or what? It's pretty scary to think a person can just get in that state.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2005)

Daniel and Sam said she looks like a fat person who wants to look like a member in the Band KISS.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 13, 2005)

Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap.


----------



## govols (Jul 13, 2005)

Never heard "butt kisser" behind a "pulpit" before. I think she fell down because she:

- had one too many enemas
- revved up her engine a little too much
- is terribly out of shape
(d) all the above


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 13, 2005)

I sincerely believe she is annointed by the same spirit (or spirits) that possess her crafty husband. Frequently, in pride, the demonic overstep their bounds and show more than they intend to, this is a classic 'demon'-stration of one of those times. Am I shocked that the demons blaspheme the Lord? Nope. Pray for her release.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Never heard "butt kisser" behind a "pulpit" before. I think she fell down because she:
> 
> - had one too many enemas
> ...



*Oh... Oh.... I pick D!*


----------



## default (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap.


----------



## just_grace (Jul 13, 2005)

*Codswallop...*

 People like that annoy me.
Thats one of the reasons I just cannot handle some fellowships, I would rather be alone than sit in with people who tolerate nonsense like that. I don't think I was looked after by leaders when I first got saved and it just went from bad to worse ' do not be deceived, bad company ruins character'

Last group I cautiously got involved with in the UK before I moved to France called themselves 'New Life Church' preceded with whatever location they were in. They had a big open air meeting with about 10 thousand people, I walked out and never returned, such was the emphasise on the money collection that the speaker said if you see the person next to you with no money give him some, and this right at the start of the evening.

These people have departed from the head ( Christ ) and are doing their own thing in my opinion.

[Edited on 7-13-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## default (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> People like that annoy me.
> Thats one of the reasons I just cannot handle some fellowships, I would rather be alone that sit in with people who tolerate nonsense like that. I don't think I was looked after by leaders when I first got saved and it just went from bad to worse ' do not be deceived, bad company ruins character'
> 
> ...



I TOO HAVE walked out of services. I felt bad for a life long friend of mine when I visted her in Ohio. She insisted that I would like her pastor. During the service a lady got up and started "prophesying" about this one and that one. It was pentecostal to the core. Melinda ( my friend) said that she doesn't come often, but when she does she's disruptive. I asked why the pastor lets her have free reign, she said she'd talked with hm about it and he doesn't want to "shut off the HOly spirit." I told her that that wasn't the Holy spirit, rather the spirit of Anti Christ. But I also went on to share my distaste, (which is very strong, having been in the pentecostal church for a little over a year) for the pentecostal doctrines. I do believe Melinda is a Christian and Loves the Lord, but sometimes people are ignorant.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 4, 2006)

Benny Hinn is seeking donations for a new private jet which is necessary for the Great Commission.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

he's suing for something his wife actually did? Uh, the evidence is there and they're suing for showing it?


----------



## Devin (Dec 4, 2006)

I find [video=youtube;AjujnAs-6tM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjujnAs-6tM[/video] of Kenneth Hagin to be way more disturbing.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 4, 2006)

The clip of Benni's wife is old, old news. Andrew is pointing out new news. An article about 'Benni and his jets'. Apparently his Gulfstream 3 has some fingerprints on it and it's not the latest fashion so he's upgrading to a 30 million dollar Gulfstream 4. He wants 6000 of his loyals to donate 1000 somalias a piece. In return they will get a scale model of Benni's G4. The six million that he will get only covers the down payment.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 4, 2006)

First time I've seen that clip Devin. My, my, my. I couldn't stop laughing.

Seriously, what do you wear to a Laughing Ministry Service?

Answer: Depends.


----------



## Devin (Dec 4, 2006)

lol, nice one Bob.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## govols (Dec 4, 2006)

Man, a thief would have a hay day picking pockets from those distracted fools.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 4, 2006)

DOVE ONE??? LOL! Does he realized that puts him in league with the antichrist according the Jenkins' Left Behind books?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> DOVE ONE??? LOL! Does he realized that puts him in league with the antichrist according the Jenkins' Left Behind books?



How many letters are in Hinns full name??????


----------



## CDM (Dec 4, 2006)

Real Player never plays for me - I just get audio ...


----------



## Augusta (Dec 4, 2006)

That Hagin clip was just awful. I feel sickened. I could only get through half of it and I had to turn it off. That must have been demonic.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> First time I've seen that clip Devin. My, my, my. I couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> Seriously, what do you wear to a Laughing Ministry Service?
> 
> Answer: Depends.



 I'm not sure anyone got that, Bob!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 4, 2006)

That lady is not only crazy but she needs to quit eating so much and get some exercise. She's way out of shape.


----------



## SRoper (Dec 4, 2006)

Drunk again!


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivan said:


> I'm not sure anyone got that, Bob!!



What's sad Ivan is guys like you and I get it because we've started noticing them on the shelves. We got a ways to go brother but it's good to know someone's planning ahead for our convenience.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm with you on the Hagin clip - he really creeped me out. Every time he laughed, I thought I saw horns sprout for just an instant...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 5, 2006)

Pure donkey twaddle! 

Are you sure this wasn't a clip from SNL?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 5, 2006)

Higher life - or Miller Time? You decide!

The Euripides quote was a nice touch!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 5, 2006)

Augusta said:


> That Hagin clip was just awful. I feel sickened. I could only get through half of it and I had to turn it off. That must have been demonic.




Very well could be.

Also consider that if you have enough supporters in a room, all it takes is for you to start laughing hysterically and it becomes contagious.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 5, 2006)

It did seem deliberately set up, to me. Those poor people!


----------



## Ravens (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't even know how to process that Hagin clip. That's utterly bizarre and disturbing.


----------

